# New Sport Judo (ESPN)



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2003)

What are the changes?


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What are the changes? *



Personally, I never really got into Judo enough to be able to tell the differance. 

Heres an article on it:
http://www.swainsportsintl.com/projudo/

My brother-in-law told me it was "beautiful" but he was talking about the beauty in the execution of the technique. It takes a true Judo player to appreciate and to really "see" it.

:asian:


----------



## pknox (Oct 3, 2003)

Interesting.  They've gone to a point and time system.  First to 20 pts, or most pts at the end of time.  Evidently submissions don't necessarily end the match, but instead award points, and cause a "standing 8" count similar to boxing.  I guess if you can't answer the count, you lose.  Otherwise it's by time (3 90 sec rounds/60 sec break between rounds).  Also, an "Ippon" throw doesn't end the match - it just gets you 10 pts - you'd need two good throws to win.  If you tap someone (10 pts), you need to score with a throw next, as at least 10 pts must be from standup (trying to keep the BJJ guys out, eh? )  Waza-ari is now 5 pts and Yuko 3.  Basically they've changed the rules to be more TV friendly.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2003)

Split from this thread.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2003)

I haven't seen it yet--has anyone else seen it?


----------



## pknox (Nov 26, 2003)

Nope.  I haven't seen Judo on TV for some time.  ESPN2 does run the "breaking championships" from about 2 years ago like every other week it seems -- other than that, a tiny bit of kickboxing, and the occasional musical forms competition, I never seem to see any MA on ESPN anymore. 

Maybe when the Olympics get closer they'll show it.


----------



## whackjob-san (Jan 20, 2004)

I saw it ONCE about two years ago on ESPN2.  Mike Swain was doing all the announcing and they supplemented the competition with pre-taped segments on the history of judo and demonstrations of basic throws.

They said it was going to be a weekly thing... 

Oh well.  I liked it though.  I even went out and bought one of those reversable blue gis afterwards!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 23, 2004)

If anyone heres that it is going to be shown PLEASE post ahad of time. I would like to see one of these shows on judo


----------

